# Quiz anyone?



## Akashwani (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi,

One of the sad things I do with Excel is make different quizzes.  These are popular with work colleagues but I don't get any excel feed back, as in, have you tried this or that, could you do this or that.

So, if you have the time and would like to do a quiz, I would really appreciate some feed back on how I can improve the format etc of these quizzes.

This is a 5 MB file

WildlifeQuiz.xls

This is a small file

MusicPictureQuiz.xls 

Thank you and I look forward to your comments and complaints 

Ak


----------



## Dryver14 (Apr 26, 2011)

Apart from the fact you have now re-enforced my self doubt as to having any knowledge of anything....thankyou, I thought the pages scrolled a little too fast, perherps you could number the rows on the right...otherwise, good stuff.


----------



## Akashwani (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the feed back.
Don't beat yourself up about not doing so well, I created the quizzes and I've never got 100% 

Perhaps this is more your kind of quiz 

Cartoon Quiz.xls

I think that the pages seem to scroll too fast due to the freeze frame being used, and I will try to remember to number the rows in the future.

If you have any suggestions on topics, format etc then please feel free to share them with me.

Good luck with the new quiz.

Ak

These quizzes are code free.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I enjoyed it.   I think perhaps it should be configured to accept multiple answers.  I know you already have the common name, precise answer and scientific name, but take for instance the 4th last in the wildlife quiz.  I know this create as a dugong, but I have no idea what is expected here.  My spelling has also let me down, but I don't suggest you tackle the spelling because that would be very difficult.

In the end I got 42 points.  I know some of the scientific names but I just can't spell.  Not sure about some of them either.  I mean there is a cobra there, but there are so many species of cobra I wouldn't know which to choose.  In the end I tried naja naja but it didn't give me any points.


----------



## Akashwani (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Jon,

Thanks for replying and doing the quiz.

Spelling!!! Tell me about it, that was my greatest concern when doing these quizzes. I could ask 10 people at work to spell something and I would get 10 different answers, so the only answer that counts is MINE   Otherwise I would have to do an IF/OR that would be tooooooooooooo long for me to bother with.

The creature you refer to is known to me as a Manatee and try $F$5 for the scientific answers 

You maybe interested in this.....

Password1

Good luck with any of the others you may try.

Ak


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 27, 2011)

Ah yes, manatee...  I forgot about that.  The dugong that I was thinking of is a type of manatee.

I get it now with the snakes.  Ok, so I cheated, but the cobra you have chosen is the only cobra that doesn't belong to the genus *naja*. 

I would have scored much higher if it weren't for the spelling.  I'm actually realy chuffed with myself and how many I knew.  You've made my day, thanks.


----------



## arkusM (Apr 27, 2011)

That was fun. Thanks. (34 points) Spelling would have only boosted me by a few points. The snake section I blanked, I live in a part of the world that has few snakes, though I should have got the Rattler.

The only thing that I could think about the scrolling is to not size the rows to the pictures. You may have to use VB to size and place the pictures but I think that is the only way to stop the leaps. It seems that Excel(2003) does not like to show a partial row at the top of the display area, hence the jumping or fast scolling. You would only then adjust your formulas to the greater spacing.

Nice work.
Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Akashwani (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for the feed back, I'm really pleased that you found it fun.
I take your point about row sizing, I now try to not do that.

One concern I have is that everything looks and works fine on my laptop (Excel2007), everything is formatted/sized to look good on my screen, but I obviously don't know how it looks on other people's screens.  I try to stay away from VBA as I always get asked at work how to enable macros etc, also some people are rightly suspicious of files from an unknown source with VBA.

I hope that you try some of the other quizzes and find them fun.

Thanks

Ak


----------



## arkusM (Apr 27, 2011)

Akashwani said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the feed back, I'm really pleased that you found it fun.
> I take your point about row sizing, I now try to not do that.
> ...


 
I found the format size to work fine on my screen, no issues.
in terms of my suggestion for VBA I would agree with you in your application, I was thinking to use VB to setup the picture grid and spacing then strip out the VBA for distribution. 
However you could still use the ALT-drag method... right VBA is not needed. sigh. It is still early morning here. LOL

Again fun quiz, if you don't mind I may fire this to some folks in my group.
Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Akashwani (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Feel free to share the quiz, the more people that get disappointed with their knowledge and spelling level the better 

I find that in a work/office environment it gets people talking/arguing over what the answer is to question x, y or  z, which is fun 

Ak


----------



## Akashwani (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,

It's been a quiet day here, which is great, so I've had the time to knock together a quiz for all you globe trotting Excellers.

Capital City Quiz.xls

I hope you enjoy this picture free quiz, I'm sure you can find the answers to help you with the spellings, if required of course 

Good luck and no using the internet to get the answers, you can ask the kids though 

Ak

This file is VBA free.


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not ashamed that I got 57 cities rights first time, 71 after I checked the spelling


----------



## Akashwani (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi yytsunamiyy,

Thanks for doing the quiz and posting your respectable score, I take it that you managed to find the answers on the sheet and not G**gle.  Would I be right in guessing that the majority of the cities you got correct were European/Western/Asian and not African?  Africa and the smaller nations seem to be the most difficult ones for most people to get.

Did you find it user friendly, any tips?

Thanks

Ak


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 29, 2011)

I got 59 cities right.  I think 71 is a very good score!  I struggled with E Europe and S America.  I was surprisingly OK with Africa, although perhaps I should have some advantage seeing I am from S Africa. 

So?  When are you releasing the Excel quiz?


----------



## Akashwani (Apr 29, 2011)

> So? When are you releasing the Excel quiz?



 Don't Jon, you'll give me a heartache making me laugh like that.
Excel quiz  I can only just spell Excel let alone construct a quiz on excel that would challenge the MrExcel greats like yourself. Hey, perhaps that could be the next MrExcel challenge of the month, design an Excel quiz in Excel!!!!!

Africa a home advantage eh, lucky  man.
Two that are not commonly know cities that I find easy to remember are...... O u aga dou gou and the capital of Djibouti!!!!!!

Thanks for doing the quiz Jon, 30%+ is very respectable.

Ak


----------



## yytsunamiyy (May 2, 2011)

Africa, the former Sovjet republics, Arab countries and the small countries in the south sea all gave me troubles. Shame on me, i didn't even get SA right - sorry Jon. What would be interessting to see how one would fare if it was a multiple choice rather then free-text entry quiz. How could a simple list in XL not be userfriendly to anyone on this here board?


----------



## Akashwani (May 2, 2011)

Hi yytsunamiyy



> How could a simple list in XL not be userfriendly to anyone on this here board?



I like that 

Former Soviet Republics!!! Astana & Kiev, that's about it for me.

Multiple choice!!!!

That gives me something to think about for the future, not sure how I would format the sheet etc, but a good suggestion anyway, thanks.

Ak


----------



## Akashwani (May 17, 2011)

Hi nasubzna,

Welcome to MrExcel and thanks for doing the quiz.

You are the second person to post on here with the dugong problem 
I know the creature as a Manatee.

As you can appreciate doing a multiple choice answer quiz is difficult to construct, especially when you don't know all the variations on a name.

I hope that you enjoyed doing the quiz and that you take a look at some of the others.

Thanks for your feedback.

Ak


----------



## JamesW (May 17, 2011)

Ak,

You just responded to a spam bot   He copied Jon's answer word for word!


----------



## Akashwani (May 17, 2011)

Hi James,

Excuse my ignorance, but what is a spam bot? 

Ak


----------



## JamesW (May 17, 2011)

Wiki: A spambot is an automated computer program, or, more rarely, a script, designed to assist in the sending of spam.

You can usual tell on here because they add random links to their posts in the hope people will click on them - some can be malicious.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 17, 2011)

Although as far as spam here is concerned I don't think we get hit by spam bots.  For the most part they are posted manually...


----------



## JamesW (May 17, 2011)

That's just sad


----------



## arkusM (May 17, 2011)

Akashwani said:


> Multiple choice!!!!
> 
> That gives me something to think about for the future, not sure how I would format the sheet etc, but a good suggestion anyway, thanks.
> 
> Ak


 

You could give Validation from a list a try. Then the rest of you formulas should still work.


----------



## Akashwani (May 17, 2011)

Hi arkusM,

Thanks for the comment.

Now you have me thinking 
Are you suggesting that I put a dropdown list in each answer cell with the answer options in the dropdown list?

Any suggestions on a quiz topic?

Ak


----------



## Akashwani (May 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I have given some thought into what has been suggested so far and I have created a new (test) quiz... "Famous" Faces.
With it being a "test" quiz, there could be one or two problems that I haven't spotted, so I would like to apologise for that and no doubt I will be informed promptly of them 

This quiz has the answers in a drop down list within each "Answer" cell, so no problems with spellings! There is a slight catch to this, which I'm sure the observant ones will spot pretty quickly.
I have placed the pictures over several rows so that the sheet scrolls in a better way.

I hope that you enjoy doing this quiz as much as I was frustrated whilst creating it. 

Famous Faces Quiz.xls

By the way, don't tell me I missed person X Y or Z off!

Good luck, I look forward to your comments.
There is NO vba in the file.

Ak


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 18, 2011)

I reckon I got 36 but it doesn't tell me what I scored.  Still enjoyable though and a welcome break from mundane VBA programming


----------



## Akashwani (May 18, 2011)

Hi Jon,

Thanks for doing the quiz.
Did you answer ALL 48 questions?
You need to answer ALL 48 questions to get your results.
I've just tested it and it works for me.
Did you get the   

Ak


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 18, 2011)

I got the 

Ok, I left blank the ones I didn't know.  That explains why.  Thanks


----------



## Akashwani (May 21, 2011)

A big thank you to all the people that have downloaded the quizzes that I have posted on here. Over 50 downloads, I think that's great, just amazing, thank you.....

Excel WorkbookAB1QuizDownloads2Capital City103Cartoon114Famous Faces65Music106Wildlife157Total52Sheet1


I hope that you have all enjoyed doing them and that you pass them along to friends/family and work colleagues.

I look forward to doing another one and sharing it with you as soon as a topic comes up.

Thank you for making me feel like they are worth the time and effort.

Ak


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 21, 2011)

Hi Ak

They bring a welcome break in the day, so thank you.   Keep 'em coming mate.


----------



## Akashwani (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,

If there are any English football fans out there, try this....


Football Nicknames.xls


Good luck.

Ak


----------



## Akashwani (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, English football doesn't appear to be popular, so how about music? 

Biggest selling Singles of all time.xls

Good luck and enjoy.

Ak


----------



## needhelp2 (Jul 5, 2011)

But deazr I think that you have to make a quiz like if some one open sheet then i ask to select his name which would be from dummy list,one he select name some MSQs comes on sheet or apear sheet with some questions, and a countdown time as well,use will solve question on given time line after that once his time finish or he finish his selection he press submit button,Upon this he got his result on form,plus same result would save with user name along with his date and time of question atemp,right after taht you could get his sheet,to keep your own record,


----------



## pbornemeier (Jul 14, 2011)

I haven't done a quiz yet (will try some soon), but I read the thread and saw the comments on spelling.  Have you considered using a Metaphone or Soundex algorithm compare an answer to an expected answer so as to help those of use who are a bit more relaxed (or forgetful) wrt spelling?

Metaphone
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaphone
http://www.tcbutler.co.uk/vba-metaphonics-implementation-v1/

Double-Metaphone
http://www.codeguru.com/vb/gen/vb_misc/tips/article.php/c13137__2/#more

Soundex is easier to implement, but not as useful
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soundex
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=252698


----------



## Akashwani (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Phil,

Thanks for the contribution.
I don't/didn't even know what Metaphone or Soundex algorithms are.
I've looked at the wiki link and it all seems rather complicated to me and probably too much work for me to do to apply it to a simple Excel based quiz.

Thanks again Phil and do try a quiz or 3, you may find them interesting or challenging.

Ak


----------



## Crugers (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Akashwani
Came back to mrexcel.com to find an answer to a 'serious' question that's been frustrating me all day.
And I spotted the first of your Quizzes...
WooHoo - just what I needed - a diversion!

Just tried the Wildlife one so far. Score: Pathetic!
To boost my spirit I then started cheating with Google Images...
At http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/mammals/sun-bear/ . I copied the Scientific name from above the picture,_ Helarctos malayanus_, and pasted it into D20 although I'm probably incorrect. It wasn't the first time to copy and paste.
Don't know what I've done wrong, besides cheating , but now I can't change the cell D20! I get the "protected cell dialog"...
I'm off to see if I can break the cities and footballers quiz...

Great stuff - keep up the good work! After all, all work and no play makes....


----------



## Akashwani (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Crugers,

I don't know what you've done either. but by cheating at least you are learning!!
The answer you were after is.... 
Tremarctos ornatus

Good luck with the other quizzes.

Ak


----------



## Nalani (Dec 24, 2011)

I have enjoyed doing these quizes and have forwarded them to family and freiends.  

It got me to thinking on doing the same but using VBA.  Allthough I'm in no way an expert in VBA, I thought it might be a challege for me at least try.

The hardest part was trying to figure out a Subject to put into the Quiz.  This is where I give *Akashawni* the most respect.  It is not easy to come up with a subject.

I had thought of, and tried numerous subjects like Tools of the Trade, Cooking Utensiles, Cars of different Makers and Years, and others.

The one thing I had to keep in mind was, viewers were from all over the world.

So I came up with this: *Flags.Quiz*

It's my little attempt on a VBA workbook atempt.  It most likely can use a lot of improvement, but like I said, I'm still learning.

Have fun, and please give feed back.

(spelling is crucial, but Propercase is not)


----------



## Hermantoothtrot (Apr 26, 2012)

Cheeky plug for some quizzes I've created

*http://excel-quizzes.cjb.net/*


----------

